# He Sure Put A Fight



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Went out in 25 mph north wind this morning didnt have a choice had to take a buddies son out before he headed back to Australia we had a good time I hooked up on Heavy D here it sure was fun he kept spooling me. I tooks pics and released him for another day.


----------

